# The for sale section



## thecraw (Oct 27, 2012)

Keep your eyes open, there will soon be a full bag on offer. Ping 3 wood upgraded shaft, Adams hybrids, Ping irons, Ping wedges, TM putter, ProQuip waterproofs, Ping cart bag, Ping stand bag, Powerbug trolley. 

After today and the last two rounds of golf I'm sick of this game and it's all going. I was so tempted to take my 9 iron to my bag today and do as much damage as I could. It took all my willpower to stop me smashing my bag into a million bits! That's not a good state to get into so I'm just going to punt it all and see if I miss it.


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 27, 2012)

What about the driver... 

Seriously mate just garage them for a while and chill, your be under snow soon anyway


----------



## philly169 (Oct 27, 2012)

Sorry to hear this buddy, never good to feel like that. Can you not just put the bats in the garage, chuck a bin liner over them for winter and pick up again next season? seems a shame to get rid of it all.


----------



## JustOne (Oct 27, 2012)

thecraw said:



			After today and the last two rounds of golf I'm sick of this game and it's all going.
		
Click to expand...

Links courses can do that to a man,.... boring as hell.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 27, 2012)

You are renowned for talking pish on here Crawford but that's as pish as it gets.

I mean imagine jacking it all in before a game at Goswick?

Pish.


----------



## Val (Oct 27, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Keep your eyes open, there will soon be a full bag on offer. Ping 3 wood upgraded shaft, Adams hybrids, Ping irons, Ping wedges, TM putter, ProQuip waterproofs, Ping cart bag, Ping stand bag, Powerbug trolley. 

After today and the last two rounds of golf I'm sick of this game and it's all going. I was so tempted to take my 9 iron to my bag today and do as much damage as I could. It took all my willpower to stop me smashing my bag into a million bits! That's not a good state to get into so I'm just going to punt it all and see if I miss it.
		
Click to expand...

Keep the chin up for 8 days, come next Sunday after a game with me you'll be feeling great about your game :rofl:


----------



## bobmac (Oct 27, 2012)

*PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES

AND PRICES*

YOU CAN *NOT* SELL STUFF IN THIS ROOM WITHO...........

Oops. it's the Lounge  

Cheer up mate, at least you still have your freedom.


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 27, 2012)

Aye sell up...or man up...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 27, 2012)

I know we don't see eye to eye but sorry to hear you really felt like that on the course. Take a break, stick the clubs in the spare room and see what happens once the worst of the winter has gone


----------



## thecraw (Oct 27, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			What about the driver... 

Seriously mate just garage them for a while and chill, your be under snow soon anyway 

Click to expand...

Driver has been sold already.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 27, 2012)

lol- links oh links


----------



## brendy (Oct 27, 2012)

Can we have this in writing?


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 27, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Driver has been sold already.
		
Click to expand...

He's serious this time lads.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 27, 2012)

Yer one angry man Craw lad,take a chill and enjoy it more.

I have played a hell of a lot of pish this year too but still managed to come doon half a shot somehow.Just get back oot there quick.


----------



## Tommo21 (Oct 27, 2012)

Ah Crawford, gee yursell a shake. Aaa hate this game as well sometimes, but I canny no play.


----------



## Gazboy (Oct 27, 2012)

I agree with the others, stick them in the garage and see if you miss the game before flogging everything


----------



## thecraw (Oct 27, 2012)

Dodger said:



			Yer one angry man Craw lad,take a chill and enjoy it more.

I have played a hell of a lot of pish this year too but still managed to come doon half a shot somehow.Just get back oot there quick.
		
Click to expand...

I'm meant to be a single digit golfer yet I'm standing over the ball not having a clue how to hit it or where its going. I can't even square up my hips or align properly. Lost it and the love.


----------



## Tommo21 (Oct 27, 2012)

williamalex1 said:



			lol- links oh links
		
Click to expand...

You can play pish on a links course, it is allowed. But was the Craw playing on a links course?


----------



## shewy (Oct 27, 2012)

..... to it sell the lot then after a wee break you can buy some new gear,good excuse for some club ho-ing!
Seriously i felt like that after my last round, 2 weeks without touching a club and the appetite will return.


----------



## bobmac (Oct 27, 2012)

thecraw said:



			I'm meant to be a single digit golfer yet I'm standing over the ball not having a clue how to hit it or where its going. I can't even square up my hips or align properly. Lost it and the love.
		
Click to expand...

Send me a video


----------



## Justman (Oct 27, 2012)

Sorry to hear this but don't do it! Stick them in the garage over the winter and just leave it for a while. They'll be a point come spring when you wish you hadn't sold them and you'll be raring to go again. I know it sounds patronising, but I would love a 9.5 handicaps bad day game.


----------



## bigslice (Oct 27, 2012)

Farneyman said:



			Aye sell up...or man up...
		
Click to expand...

dont know what to say about it


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 27, 2012)

Will you take Â£2.75 for the 3 wood?


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 27, 2012)

thecraw said:



			I was so tempted to take my 9 iron to my bag today and do as much damage as I could.
		
Click to expand...

You'd probably have missed!

Seriously, park them - specially those that have been favourites. It's winter and non-golf (except idiots on links) weather, so little lost. If you sell the favourites, you will badly regret it and will never get on with their replacements!


----------



## thecraw (Oct 27, 2012)

drive4show said:



			Will you take Â£2.75 for the 3 wood?
		
Click to expand...


Â£100 posted.


----------



## Bomber69 (Oct 27, 2012)

craw 

was it the old duck hook shot ?
you hit a few of them on Wednesday but apart from that the rest of your game was okay, so get a grip ya Nugget and hit the range and get it sorted .


----------



## Toad (Oct 27, 2012)

Warning!!!! Don't buy any of his old clubs, I've seen them in action and they are obviously defective. :ears:


----------



## LanDog (Oct 27, 2012)

I went through a similar phase at the end of the summer there, I simply stopped playing, stopped watching golf, I even stopped coming on here. To be honest it was the best thing I could've done persevering did nothing for me. I was travelling a lot for work, and had other commitments. So once School started back up and I had some routine back in my life, my love for the game has been revitalised. I highly recommend you don't sell your stuff unless you want to overhaul to regain interest. But I fear that you'll regret your decision as soon as you'll regret giving up the clubs that you put so much effort into acquiring


----------



## shagster (Oct 27, 2012)

its only a game, but i know where are coming from. i have only shot the buffer once or twice since my op, but i missed every single day i did not play. 
played today 4BBB played like a knob, par on last 2 and we won 1up, thanks gary, but cant wait to get back at range tomorrow.
stick clubs away, breathe deep, walk away for a day, week, month, then if you are really not missing it then sell.
wish i could play 5 or 6 good holes on the trot
regards
shagster


----------



## deanobillquay (Oct 27, 2012)

Get yourself some Water of life down your neck (I'm currently sipping some) and get back out on the track morra and get it out your system fella 

Worst game in the world, but that perfect 8 iron I did today made it the best game in the world.


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 27, 2012)

Bud, what you doing the first week of Dec? Let's go to the Algarve, play a little golf, drink a little JD, drink a little more JD... chase the trolley dollies, drink a little JD AND RELAX!!


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 27, 2012)

Heck, I've been struggling with exactly the same thing. Single figure handicap, sclaffing it round in the 90 s, not enjoying it, etc. I have thought about quitting, quite a bit. But then an awful lot of my friends are through golf. So if I quit, when am I going to see most of my mates? Keep your kit. Give it a break. Stop worrying about the score. Play when you want to, when ever that might be. 

How much do you really need the money from selling your kit?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 27, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			Heck, I've been struggling with exactly the same thing. Single figure handicap, sclaffing it round in the 90 s, not enjoying it, etc. I have thought about quitting, quite a bit. But then an awful lot of my friends are through golf. So if I quit, when am I going to see most of my mates? Keep your kit. Give it a break. Stop worrying about the score. Play when you want to, when ever that might be. 

How much do you really need the money from selling your kit?
		
Click to expand...

Good points well made.


----------



## thecraw (Oct 27, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			Heck, I've been struggling with exactly the same thing. Single figure handicap, sclaffing it round in the 90 s, not enjoying it, etc. I have thought about quitting, quite a bit. But then an awful lot of my friends are through golf. So if I quit, when am I going to see most of my mates? Keep your kit. Give it a break. Stop worrying about the score. Play when you want to, when ever that might be. 

*How much do you really need the money from selling your kit?*

Click to expand...


It'll save on the frustration and anguish!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 27, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Â£100 posted.
		
Click to expand...

Meet me 10% of the way...... Â£10 posted   :rofl:


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 27, 2012)

thecraw said:



			It'll save on the frustration and anguish!
		
Click to expand...

Sure, and next year, you'll buy it all back.

Rack it and stack it.


----------



## LanDog (Oct 27, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			Sure, and next year, you'll buy it all back.

Rack it and stack it.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 27, 2012)

Give it a break over the Winter, spend some time with friends and family and enjoy Chrimbo. Once the Spring comes see how you feel, go out and play nine holes and see if the bug is there or not


----------



## LanDog (Oct 27, 2012)

I'd also say that you've worked too hard to get your very good handicap, to give up on all of your hard work to save yourself some anguish, it's all part and parcel of the game you've bound to have come up against this before and you've stuck at it. So why stop now?


----------



## bigslice (Oct 27, 2012)

folk still answering this thread, im sure this happened last year, take a break then fall back in love with the game. its his two playing partners he left behind at the 8th i feel sorry for.


----------



## Iaing (Oct 27, 2012)

Oh! Stop whinging!
Want to play for a fiver next Sunday ?
That should set your juices flowing.


----------



## thecraw (Oct 27, 2012)

bigslice said:



			folk still answering this thread, im sure this happened last year, take a break then fall back in love with the game. its his two playing partners he left behind at the 8th i feel sorry for.
		
Click to expand...

I certainly don't. 2 hours for 8 holes and golf worse than a 18 handicaper is hardly my idea of fun.


----------



## thecraw (Oct 27, 2012)

Iaing said:



			Oh! Stop whinging!
Want to play for a fiver next Sunday ?
That should set your juices flowing. 

Click to expand...

I hope to have no clubs by next weekend! Also weather looks pretty disgusting all next week, rain, cold, snow and sleet!


----------



## G1BB0 (Oct 27, 2012)

lightweight! I am **** at golf but wont chuck it in! i have the shanks, am worse now than 12 month ago but the odd par or heaven forbid a birdie leaves me wanting more

have a week or 2 off, if you still feel the same way then sell up

if the bug comes back you can always get a new set of clubs and at the end of the day its only a game/hobby


----------



## martinek (Oct 27, 2012)

Aye,aye I know how you feel. Leave it to rest for a few days and then will be all good again


----------



## Iaing (Oct 27, 2012)

So do Val, Scott and me need to seek out a fourth player for WK?
Or will the toys be back in the pram by then?

Its only bad weather!


----------



## bigslice (Oct 27, 2012)

thecraw said:



			I certainly don't. 2 hours for 8 holes and golf worse than a 18 handicaper is hardly my idea of fun.
		
Click to expand...

2 hours for 8 is quick its normally 2 1/2. i know  2 out of three golfers enjoyed the day for what it was. the first saturday of winter golf. cracking weather not too cold and a some decent golf shots. i heard someone won with just 34 points.


----------



## Justman (Oct 27, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			lightweight! I am **** at golf but wont chuck it in! i have the shanks, am worse now than 12 month ago but the odd par or heaven forbid a birdie leaves me wanting more

have a week or 2 off, if you still feel the same way then sell up

if the bug comes back you can always get a new set of clubs and at the end of the day its only a game/hobby
		
Click to expand...

Amen GIBBO!


----------



## thecraw (Oct 27, 2012)

bigslice said:



			2 hours for 8 is quick its normally 2 1/2. i know  2 out of three golfers enjoyed the day for what it was. the first saturday of winter golf. cracking weather not too cold and a *some decent golf shots*. i heard someone won with just 34 points.
		
Click to expand...


Must have happened in the back 9 then as I certainly didn't witness any! My last memory of today was someone knifing it through a bush missing a bunker and skittering it onto a green, all that after a tremendous tee shot!


----------



## bigslice (Oct 27, 2012)

get your alignment sticks out, get back to basics and start afresh.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 27, 2012)

Hey Crawford, 
maybe you can team up with Smiffy on the crap, sorry Carp lakes, get wet and cold together....nice

So you played like a knob a couple of times, welcome to the club, 

dont be a donkey and chuck it in, do what Murph says and take a wee break

Then hit the heather in the spring, guaranteed you will be as close to a new man as you can be at your age without turning gay

Listen to those who offer advice....... its what we do

Lets build a better Crawford... it starts here

Fragger

(available for weddings, bar mitzvar's and other inspirational talks, suicidal Jocks a speciality)


----------



## peterlav (Oct 28, 2012)

Got to keep things in perspective. So you have played badly, slow round, and are frustrated with the game.

In the grand scheme of things, so what!!!

Put the clubs away until March, you will be desperate to play again by then.

I was ill a few years ago and it looked very unlikely that I would be able to play golf again. Thankfully I've been able to play again. My point is when you think you may NEVER be able to play again, you very quickly appreciate what Golf can give to you


----------



## Wolfman (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi Craw

We share a similar situation, i was about to sell up and quit after a few years and poor progress, difference is i can only dream of achieving the HCP you are at today.

I came on here and announced i was quitting and started planning my next hobby.


24 hrs later i had changed my mind, however i did sell some excess clubs so i now have only what i need


I would say wait at least a week and if you still feel like quitting then go for it and put it all behind you assuming you have something else to keep you busy  as a new hobby

I strongly believe it should be fun, when it stops being fun its time to find a different pastime

I wish you well either way, good luck and i hope you make the right decision which is something that only you can be sure of


----------



## Gazboy (Oct 28, 2012)

Do we still need to keep an eye on the classifieds or have you changed your mind yet?


----------



## 6inchcup (Oct 28, 2012)

will the cooking oil be wiped off the grips first?????


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi Crawrord
If It took me over 2 hours to play nine holes every time I played I would soon give up golf.
There are loads of golfers who play the sport and do not enjoy it. Nearly every round is a 'competition'.

I was giving up a couple of years ago as my golf was so inconsistant, 4 handicap stuff for 6 holes followed by 24 handicap for the next six. I nearly missed the ball on full fairway wood shots on a couple of occasions, and had a serious bought of chipping yips.

My wife advised me just to play for fun, so I quit my club and started playing with an old workmate who was starting off.
My game improved to a level that pleased me and I loved being involved with coaching again, my friend has improved from 28 to 14 in a couple of years and looks capable of much better.
I play for fun now and love it again.

There is a line in a James Dodson book that says something like, Card Free Golf......playing for sheer enjoyment, not caring where the shot goes or what the score is' That is where I am and I recomend it to the House.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 28, 2012)

Have you fell out of love with your ability, or the game itself. I am guessing the latter, as you can't do the amount of posts and played as many courses as you have without a genuine love for the game. Form is temorary, class is permanent.

Pause, breathe, count to two months then think again.

As much as you can be a cantankerous sod, you would be missed. 

Cycling monthly forum - Nar, doesn't have the same ring to it.


----------



## virtuocity (Oct 28, 2012)

I probably take 25 more shots over 18 holes than Craw but enjoy the game 25 times more.

I have absolutely no intention of working towards a single-figure handicap.  To get to this stage would involve so much practise that the 'game' would no longer be a game.  

Very sad.


----------



## JustOne (Oct 28, 2012)

Isn't this long goodbye something for the 'out of bounds' section along with Smiffy's farewell?


----------



## chrisd (Oct 28, 2012)

Stop being a tart Craw!

There are loads of guys out there struggling to get round week after week who will never see a decent handicap, who have various illnesses and can only hit a straight shot if they misshit the ball. I have seen the inside of the operating theatre enough in the last 4 years and will be 60 in a few weeks and still have lessons and am determined to get to single figures next season.

You play on some of the best courses in the land, off a handicap most dream about and when it goes pear shaped for a few games you talk of quitting! Get your arse off down to a pro and put right the problem and get a smile back on your face!


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 29, 2012)

Craw you knob!!
I have got absolutely no interest in golf myself at the moment. Last played at Blackmoor on the H4H day, enjoyed the banter but didn't really enjoy the golf. I have no plans to play anymore over the winter. None whatsoever. Crowborough is like the Somme, even Cooden is closed at the moment, if it's not closed it's on 18 temporary greens! Feck the golf.
But I won't sell my clubs. Never. They are tucked away ready for a game or two next year.
Sod the club membership, trying to keep my handicap down. I'm not that in love with the game that I want that anymore, but I still enjoy the craic of a few hours out with my mates.
The next time I play will most probably be next April or May. I'll pick a nice day and have a knock around East Brighton, one of my favourite courses. It's guaranteed to be bone dry, in good condition and even after not playing for 6 months or so I reckon I could still knock it round and score 30 points or so. That'll do me. Don't sell the clubs. I did it once. It costs a bloody fortune to replace them!! Just kick them in the ...... and put them away for 3 or 4 months


----------



## Tommo21 (Oct 29, 2012)

Smiffy is rightâ€¦I used to stop completely every winter, at least four or five months. I came out every spring with little expectations and my HC hovered around 7,8 or 9. Now I play all winter off the same HC as you Craw and at that level we all end up being hard on ourselves. 

So this year in medal rounds Iâ€™ve went from the sublime to the ridiculous. Shot 73 and 76 in club championship Q, (donâ€™t know if thatâ€™s the ridiculous) to then shoot 90 in a medal only a few weeks later. I three stabbed the first three greens and I hated every step I took that day. I didnâ€™t know if I was going to hit the ball or not and I never felt so uncomfortable over the ball since the day I started. I took a couple of weeks off then went out again. Two weeks is a long time for me not to play. 

I thought about cutting my wrists but Iâ€™m still here and yesterday I got it round in 6 over. Many, many, many times I wonder how the hell I managed to put some of my scores together, but I have a HC that most people would like especially at my age. 

I think itâ€™s easy to have high expectations and rightly so, but I try to curb that to allow for the utter crap Iâ€™m capable of every now and then. 

By the way, I beat a scratch golfer down the 19th to get into the last 8 of the championship, then went out and shanked the ball four times to get emptied 5 n 4 in the quarters. Lucky I didnâ€™t have the razor blades that day.


----------



## Deke (Oct 29, 2012)

Dinnae dae it man! The worst round I shot all year was at the Craigmillar Park meet,but I still had the pleasure of meeting your good self and a fair few other good lads.Have a break,stow your bats,but most importantly stop taking everything so seriously! When you are  finally in the mood for a no pressure round I will be happy to give you a game at Alyth and next to me you will look awesome! All the best mate whatever you decide!


----------



## thecraw (Oct 29, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Craw you knob!!
I have got absolutely no interest in golf myself at the moment. Last played at Blackmoor on the H4H day, enjoyed the banter but didn't really enjoy the golf. I have no plans to play anymore over the winter. None whatsoever. Crowborough is like the Somme, even Cooden is closed at the moment, if it's not closed it's on 18 temporary greens! Feck the golf.
But I won't sell my clubs. Never. They are tucked away ready for a game or two next year.
Sod the club membership, trying to keep my handicap down. I'm not that in love with the game that I want that anymore, *but I still enjoy the craic of a few hours out with my mates.*
The next time I play will most probably be next April or May. I'll pick a nice day and have a knock around East Brighton, one of my favourite courses. It's guaranteed to be bone dry, in good condition and even after not playing for 6 months or so I reckon I could still knock it round and score 30 points or so. That'll do me. Don't sell the clubs. I did it once. It costs a bloody fortune to replace them!! Just kick them in the bollocks and put them away for 3 or 4 months


Click to expand...


Not even sure that I enjoy that any more. If I'm playing like a fud I don't enjoy playing golf. Plain and simple.


----------



## bobmac (Oct 29, 2012)

Send me a video of your swing ya bawheed


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 29, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Not even sure that I enjoy that any more. If I'm playing like a fud I don't enjoy playing golf. Plain and simple.
		
Click to expand...

Its a tough call old boy,but if are not enjoying it anymore, give it a rest.

As for Selling all your gear, why not. Lets face it you would have changed it all by Christmas anyway.

How about Crown Green Bowles?


----------



## JJF69 (Oct 29, 2012)

Im PMSL at this thread.  What a way to change your bag.  I gurantee I will play with the_craw at Machrihanish next season.  More chance of me rapping golf than this fud.

I can trace his demise right back to a custom fit for a KGB driver - FACT lol!!

He will rise again like a Phoenix from a bunker


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 29, 2012)

JJF69 said:



			Im PMSL at this thread.  What a way to change your bag.  I gurantee I will play with the_craw at Machrihanish next season.  More chance of me rapping golf than this fud.

I can trace his demise right back to a custom fit for a KGB driver - FACT lol!!

He will rise again like a Phoenix from a bunker
		
Click to expand...

Too true.

And bloody hell JJF its been less than a week and the sig has changed again LOL.


----------



## JJF69 (Oct 29, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			Too true.

And bloody hell JJF its been less than a week and the sig has changed again LOL.
		
Click to expand...

Your Mizzie action was my inspiration!  I have come home.


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 29, 2012)

JJF69 said:



			Your Mizzie action was my inspiration!  I have come home.
		
Click to expand...

Have you ever considered a custom fit?


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 29, 2012)

JJF69 said:



			Your Mizzie action was my inspiration!  I have come home.
		
Click to expand...

I can see those MP69 's back in the bag in no time... untill next week anyway


----------



## JJF69 (Oct 29, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			I can see those MP69 's back in the bag in no time... untill next week anyway 

Click to expand...

No way rite.
TP MC with KBS C Taper = Sexual Healing


----------



## Dodger (Oct 29, 2012)

Subject shifted I see.

Ha ha,this will finish the poor man off!!:rofl:


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 29, 2012)

Dodger said:



			Subject shifted I see.

Ha ha,this will finish the poor man off!!:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Yep i can hear i rope being slung over a branch right now


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 29, 2012)

JJF69 said:



			No way rite.
TP MC with KBS C Taper = Sexual Healing
		
Click to expand...

just stick the shafts in the 69's Simples


----------



## pbrown7582 (Oct 29, 2012)

Dodger said:



			Subject shifted I see.

Ha ha,this will finish the poor man off!!:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Maybes there ought to be a farewell sub section set up?


----------



## JJF69 (Oct 29, 2012)

Dodger said:



			Subject shifted I see.

Ha ha,this will finish the poor man off!!:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Dodger - I gurantee we will be in a 4 ball at Goswick within 2 months, me you Craw baws and A N other


----------



## brendy (Oct 29, 2012)

Dodger said:



			Subject shifted I see.

Ha ha,this will finish the poor man off!!:rofl:
		
Click to expand...


    Id rate this flounce a pretty poor 3/10 all the same. Smiffys went down the pan also seeing as he is still here ;P How very irish


----------



## Imurg (Oct 29, 2012)

JJF69 said:



			Dodger - I gurantee we will be in a 4 ball at Goswick within 2 months, me you Craw baws and *A N other*

Click to expand...

He gets everywhere this Fella - anyone know him?


----------



## thecraw (Oct 29, 2012)

JJF69 said:



			Dodger - I gurantee we will be in a 4 ball at Goswick within 2 months, me you Craw baws and A N other
		
Click to expand...


I can guarantee you all the money in my PAYPAL account that won't be happening.


----------



## thecraw (Oct 29, 2012)

Also which xxx flexed their cyber powers and moved a golf discussion from the lounge!

Pretty pathetic and petty to be honest.


----------



## JJF69 (Oct 30, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Also which xxx flexed their cyber powers and moved a golf discussion from the lounge!

Pretty pathetic and petty to be honest.
		
Click to expand...

Welcome Home son, its been emotional.


----------



## User20205 (Oct 30, 2012)

brendy said:




    Id rate this flounce a pretty poor 3/10 all the same. Smiffys went down the pan also seeing as he is still here ;P How very irish 

Click to expand...

I have to agree. The only 'I leaving thread' where the OP stuck to his promise was Timgolf, all the rest are pale imitations.

Even Steve in Spain can back to give us a weather update


----------



## Snelly (Oct 30, 2012)

Craw,

I would pack the game in for a bit if I was you.  I have done the same a couple of times over the years when I felt like I was just not enjoying the game.  I just stuck my kit in a cupboard and forgot about golf.  I didn't play for a year once and I didn't miss it either.  Out of the blue, a mate asked me if I fancied a knock one Saturday and I thought why not?  Dusted the clubs down, borrowed some shoes and had a very enjoyable 18 holes and started to play again.

Even these days, I know that I am not suited to the type of golf that plenty on the forum enjoy. For example, I would not want to be in a club where medal rounds took 5 hours and you had to play with people who took forever to hit their shot.  It would do my head in and I wouldn't enjoy it.  

For this reason, and granted somewhat selfishly, I pick and choose my playing partners, games and courses carefully so that I get what I want from golf and it doesn't become a slog.  In fact, these are exactly the reasons that I favour the West Sussex GC.    Maybe you should have a good think about golf from a selfish perspective too and really work out what you want from the game and make a plan to achieve it?


Anyway, it is not a big deal to take a sabbatical and you will probably find it quite cathartic.  My only other bit of advice would be to suggest that you get stuck into another pursuit of some sort to fill your spare time.   

Hope this helps and that you are feeling a bit more cheerful.

Cheers,


Snelly.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 30, 2012)

Snelly said:



			Hope you are feeling a bit more cheerful.
Cheers,
Snelly.
		
Click to expand...

Have you ever met Crawford Snelly????


----------



## thecraw (Oct 30, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Have you ever met Crawford Snelly????


Click to expand...

Aye he's a of a man!


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 31, 2012)

Keep your chins up Geezer. It will come back.


----------



## Slime (Oct 31, 2012)

*thecraw*, *LISTEN*.

We have never met and we probably never will, as we are about 439 miles apart, but, before you feel too depressed for your own good, I want you to listen to this................listen often................and listen good,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-8wUgqQiJE

if you still want to sell up & move on then I suggest you do, but my advice would be to take a few weeks/months off and remind yourself why you began playing in the first place and remember all the laughs golf has brought you.

Good luck fella,

*Slime*.


----------



## richart (Oct 31, 2012)

I gave up for years, but kept my clubs just in case I fancied playing again. The woods were not much use when I did start up again, as they were persimmon, but the irons and putter were ok.

I think this is Crawfords way of getting a brand new set of shinies in the spring, when he comes out of hibernation. Hope you are playing again by next October, when I will be looking for a game.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 31, 2012)

richart said:



			but the irons and putter were ok.
		
Click to expand...

Which begs the question....

Why on earth did you ever change them?????


----------



## Val (Oct 31, 2012)

richart said:



			I gave up for years, but kept my clubs just in case I fancied playing again. The woods were not much use when I did start up again, as they were persimmon, but the irons and putter were ok.

I think this is Crawfords way of getting a brand new set of shinies in the spring, when he comes out of hibernation. Hope you are playing again by next October, when I will be looking for a game.
		
Click to expand...

He was getting a new set anyway as his we're going back to ping.  As for driver, hybrids etc...........wouldn't matter if he was chucking it or not, he'd be changing anyway :rofl:


----------



## Iaing (Oct 31, 2012)

Snelly said:



			Craw,

I would pack the game in for a bit if I was you.  I have done the same a couple of times over the years when I felt like I was just not enjoying the game.  I just stuck my kit in a cupboard and forgot about golf.  I didn't play for a year once and I didn't miss it either.  Out of the blue, a mate asked me if I fancied a knock one Saturday and I thought why not?  Dusted the clubs down, borrowed some shoes and had a very enjoyable 18 holes and started to play again.

Even these days, I know that I am not suited to the type of golf that plenty on the forum enjoy. For example, I would not want to be in a club where medal rounds took 5 hours and you had to play with people who took forever to hit their shot.  It would do my head in and I wouldn't enjoy it.  

For this reason, and granted somewhat selfishly, I pick and choose my playing partners, games and courses carefully so that I get what I want from golf and it doesn't become a slog.  In fact, these are exactly the reasons that I favour the West Sussex GC.    Maybe you should have a good think about golf from a selfish perspective too and really work out what you want from the game and make a plan to achieve it?


Anyway, it is not a big deal to take a sabbatical and you will probably find it quite cathartic.  My only other bit of advice would be to suggest that you get stuck into another pursuit of some sort to fill your spare time.   

Hope this helps and that you are feeling a bit more cheerful.

Cheers,


Snelly.
		
Click to expand...

Seems a bit like shouting "jump" at a poor guy standing on the ledge of a high building while others are trying to talk him down! :angry:


----------



## richart (Oct 31, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Which begs the question....

Why on earth did you ever change them?????
		
Click to expand...

 The irons were Taylormade Burners, circa 1997, graphite shafts and the size of shovels. Got Â£150 on ebay for them four years ago Thinking of bringing the persimmon wood back into play though.


----------



## JJF69 (Nov 19, 2012)

BUMP - like bringing this one back up - bad news he is back like the Terminator


----------



## ScienceBoy (Nov 19, 2012)

JJF69 said:



			BUMP - like bringing this one back up - bad news he is back like the Terminator
		
Click to expand...

I have "been away" for a week celebrating another revolution around the sun and even I guessed that!


----------

